# My Very First African Tank!



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Check it out: 




Well ive been into south americans for the past 3 years, but after trying africans I might be emptying my 180g south american tank soon lol.

Scored an entire 54 gallon corner bow front setup for just 75 bucks on kijiji. Only catch was that I gained a second turtle from it 

It's still a work in progress, I need to stack more hiding spots and remove some fish.


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

that tank is not made to house most africans from malawi,maybe a group of dwarf mbuna like saulosi,or a cynotilapia like cobue,stocking 1 male to 5-6 females
some of your species are known to be very aggressive and the venustus gets over 10 inches,sorry,but just a disaster in the making


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

newforestrob said:


> that tank is not made to house most africans from malawi,maybe a group of dwarf mbuna like saulosi,or a cynotilapia like cobue,stocking 1 male to 5-6 females
> some of your species are known to be very aggressive and the venustus gets over 10 inches,sorry,but just a disaster in the making


thanks for the advice. Like said above, i plan on removing many fish infact i already started. Also, my venusts is already 10"


----------

